# No Smoke, but Haze Around E-Joint



## John (14/1/15)

No Smoke, but Haze Around E-Joint


Joe Good, a sales representative for JuJu Joints, at a lounge in Seattle showing how the product, a disposable electronic vapor marijuana cigarette, works. A JuJu Joint is disposable and comes filled with 150 hits. There is no smoke and no smell.

MATTHEW RYAN WILLIAMS FOR THE NEW YORK TIMES

By KIRA PEIKOFF

JANUARY 12, 2015

At a recent Seahawks football game in Seattle, Shy Sadis, 41, took a drag on a slim vapor pen that looked like a jet black Marlboro. The tip glowed red as he inhaled.

But the pen contained no nicotine. Instead, it held 250 milligrams of cannabis oil loaded with THC, the psychoactive ingredient in marijuana.

“Nobody noticed,” said Mr. Sadis, who owns several marijuana dispensaries in Washington State. “You pull it out of your pocket, take a hit like a cigarette, put it back, and you’re done. It’s so discreet.”

The device, called a JuJu Joint, heralds a union that seems all but inevitable: marijuana and the e-cigarette, together at last in an e-joint. For years, people have been stuffing marijuana in various forms into portable vaporizers and into the cartridges of e-cigarettes. But the JuJu Joint is disposable, requires no charging of batteries or loading of cartridges, and comes filled with 150 hits. You take it out of the package and put it to your lips — that’s it. There is no smoke and no smell.

Since their introduction in April, 75,000 JuJu Joints have been sold in Washington State, where marijuana is recreationally and medically legal. The maker says that 500,000 will be sold this year and that there are plans to expand to Colorado, where recreational use is legal, Oregon, where it will be legal in July, and to Nevada, where it is decriminalized.

“I wanted to eliminate every hassle that has to do with smoking marijuana,” said Rick Stevens, 62, the inventor and co-founder of JuJu Joints with Marcus Charles, a Seattle entrepreneur. “I wanted it to be discreet and easy for people to handle. There’s no odor, matches or mess.”

Not everyone is so enthusiastic. Many addiction researchers fear that e-cigarettes will pave the way to reliance on actual cigarettes, especially in teenagers. And THC adversely affects the developing brain, some studies have found, impairing attention and memory in adolescents and exacerbating psychiatric problems.

“In some ways, e-joints are a perfect storm of a problematic delivery system, the e-cigarette, and in addition a problematic substance, cannabis oil,” said Dr. Petros Levounis, the chairman of the psychiatry department at Rutgers New Jersey Medical School.

Each JuJu Joint contains 100 milligrams of THC, twice as much as a traditional joint, as well as propylene glycol, a chemical normally used to absorb water in foods and cosmetics, said Suchitra Krishnan-Sarin, an associate professor of psychiatry at Yale University School of Medicine.

“We do not know the effects of inhaling constant doses of this agent,” she said. “We know very little about these products and what they contain.”

Mr. Stevens, a former marketing executive who spent 30 years in the tobacco industry, defended the device’s THC content, pointing out that each inhalation is metered by the device.

“Our goal is not to get people stoned so they sit in the corner and vegetate,” he said.

Local retailers report that JuJu Joints are catching on, especially with women and consumers in their 40s to 60s. “You wouldn’t believe the demographic this has opened up,” said Ed Vallejo, 60, a manager at New Vansterdam, a recreational store in Vancouver, Wash. “This is the older, retired set. The younger set can’t afford it.”

JuJu Joints for recreational use cost $65 to $100 each, 25 percent of which goes to the state’s Liquor Control Board. It costs a suggested donation of $25 at medical dispensaries. Purchasers must be at least 21.

“The underlying reason people buy it is because of its design and because you can smoke it in public,” said Lindsay Middleton, 21, a bud-tender at Green Lady Marijuana, a recreational store in Olympia. Though smoking marijuana in public is illegal, customers report using JuJu Joints while skiing, hiking and going to concerts.

Law enforcement agencies are concerned that discreet vapor pens filled with cannabis oil are already being abused by teenagers, and that many are sure to lay hands on JuJu Joints.

“If you go on Instagram, you will find hundreds of thousands of postings by kids on how they are using variants of e-cigarettes, or e-cigarettes themselves, to smoke pot in the presence of their parents and at school, and getting by,” said Barbara Carreno, a spokeswoman for the Drug Enforcement Administration.

According to the latest Monitoring the Future Survey, an annual study of 40,000 teenagers conducted by the University of Michigan and funded by the National Institute on Drug Abuse, 2014 marked the first year that more teenagers used e-cigarettes than traditional ones.

The study also found that in the past year, 35.1 percent of 12th graders consumed marijuana, making it the most common illicit drug among high school seniors.

But users of medical marijuana may prove to be the largest market for e-joints. The Food and Drug Administration recognizes no legitimate medical use, and there is little high-quality research backing marijuana as a remedy for the scores of conditions for which it is being used.

A few studies, however, suggest ingredients in marijuana may help relieve pain and improve appetite in patients with cancer, AIDS and multiple sclerosis. Some researchers argue that marijuana — especially in the form of nebulized vapor — could be found beneficial to even more patients, if the federal government loosened research restrictions.

“There may be and probably is a legitimate medical use for vaping cannabis, but we need to do the research to figure out if it’s true and to find out the dosing,” said Otis Brawley, the chief medical officer of the American Cancer Society. “But with marijuana being a Schedule 1 drug, it’s so onerous to get the licensure that many people actually skilled to do the research just choose not to.”

Mr. Stevens is developing a JuJu Joint that contains only cannabidiol, or CBD, a nonpsychoactive extract of marijuana that advocates say can prevent seizures. This version contains less than 0.3 percent THC, so it would be legal nationwide.

“This day and age, everybody has a vapor pen,” Mr. Sadis said. “You don’t know if they’re smoking marijuana or nicotine.”

*Correction: *_January 12, 2015_

_An earlier version of this article misstated the name of the government entity for whom Barbara Carreno is a spokeswoman. It is the Drug Enforcement Administration, not the Drug Enforcement Agency._

*Correction: *_January 13, 2015_

_An earlier version of this article referred imprecisely to the legality of recreational use of marijuana in Oregon. While the state passed a ballot measure in November to allow the personal use and possession of recreational marijuana, it does not go into effect until July 1, 2015

Source: NY Times_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Not sure that is good news for vaping. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Eti1 (14/1/15)

Interesting article. Cannabis (dry herb) vaporisers have been around for a while, this Juju pen sounds like a whole new ballpark though. 

Gotta love how the 'what about the kids?' angle is so versatile, conservatives can use it to make pretty much anything sound like a bad idea. But where cannabis is legal, surely adults should be free to vape it if they want to...right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> Not sure that is good news for vaping. Thanks for posting.



Absolutely, just one more bullet in the chamber aimed at the Vaping community.


----------



## John (14/1/15)

Eti1 said:


> Interesting article. Cannabis (dry herb) vaporisers have been around for a while, this Juju pen sounds like a whole new ballpark though.
> 
> Gotta love how the 'what about the kids?' angle is so versatile, conservatives can use it to make pretty much anything sound like a bad idea. But where cannabis is legal, surely adults should be free to vape it if they want to...right?



I think the problem that lies herein is the inability to regulate / control whose hands these devices fall into. The fact that they're so discreet is a big problem. With regular Marijuana - the product is bulky and potent in smell, hard to conceal where this little device could fit 150 hits in your pocket. Its a scary concept. The article mentions that kids all over are already parading around with these devices and their parents and teachers are none the wiser. Then theres always the potential for unscrupulous 'dealers' to flood the black market with these things. If one considers how easy it is to actually go out and buy an ounce of product now - eventually when these devices become the 'norm' they'll be just as cheap and just as easy to obtain - thats when the bullseye falls back on Vaping and off the drug dealers producing the main ingredients (Marijuana). This is going to turn into a classic case of "Shoot the messenger", or in this case - the delivery device.


----------



## Arctus (14/1/15)

John said:


> But the pen contained no nicotine. Instead, it held 250 milligrams of cannabis oil loaded with THC, the psychoactive ingredient in marijuana.
> 
> “Nobody noticed,” said Mr. Sadis, who owns several marijuana dispensaries in Washington State. “You pull it out of your pocket, take a hit like a cigarette, put it back, and you’re done. It’s so discreet.”



And therein lies the problem, for people worldwide living where marijuana is not legal, lawmakers can now say "we have no idea what you are vaping and cannot be expected to police/test everyone's PV, so we're banning all vaping, in public or everywhere."

Politicians/lawmakers love easy solutions and they have just been handed one on a platter.

Besides the above, if this gets onto mainstream news, the uninformed public will start labeling anyone they spot vaping as a "druggie"

This is not good news.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex (14/1/15)

Probably funded by big tobacco for precisely that reason.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Danny (14/1/15)

The news is picking up on a whole lot of 'illicit' tinkering at the moment. Dont know if this has been posted yet:
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/crime/digital-druggies-turn-electronic-cigarettes-4934521

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA (14/1/15)

Arctus said:


> And therein lies the problem, for people worldwide living where marijuana is not legal, lawmakers can now say "we have no idea what you are vaping and cannot be expected to police/test everyone's PV, so we're banning all vaping, in public or everywhere."
> 
> Politicians/lawmakers love easy solutions and they have just been handed one on a platter.
> 
> ...




Well then they best ban flour & baking pans as well cause you can never tell what's inside that muffin or banana bread...

In regards to the vape pen being disposable; I take issue with disposable objects with batteries that could have otherwise easily been designed as reusable/rechargeable. Battery production + their careless disposal is bad for environment 

Incidentally I tried my hand at making an extraction a week ago. Came out pretty ok; The quality of the ingredients were not of the highest quality to begin with; Since I didn't want to waste too much money on an educational exercise. But it still gets the job done - eventually; Although much quicker/efficient when used in a dripper than a clearo I've noted. Not sure if I'll be making any improved attempts within the near future, since I rarely toke these days; & "effort".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (14/1/15)

Regarding electronic cigarettes:

First it was the smoke
Then it was the nicotine
Then the flavours
Followed by the kids

And now it's the drugs...

And still E-cigs continue to thrive, regardless of all the negative crap they come up with. This must be making them so mad. At least we can smile about that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

...... and I can also put some mandrax in an ordinary cigarette and enjoy lala-land on a plug.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (14/1/15)

We're becoming quite popular this side @johan as mandrax aka quaaludes have (has?) become quite popular after The Wolf of Wall Street came out and SA is supposedly one of the last places it's available.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## John (14/1/15)

Mike said:


> We're becoming quite popular this side @johan as mandrax aka quaaludes have (has?) become quite popular after The Wolf of Wall Street came out and SA is supposedly one of the last places it's available.



I always wondered what quaaludes were!


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

John said:


> I always wondered what quaaludes were!



I also didn't know.


----------



## Mike (14/1/15)

If it's any consolation, I didn't know until I heard about it a week or two ago  A friend was telling me that our biggest "exports" are swazi and mandrax.


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Here's some interesting trivia about it (I had to look it up  http://elitedaily.com/news/world/wolf-wall-streets-drug-choice-10-things-didnt-know-quaaludes/) - note content of scary point 6) though: " ... friend down south won’t move an inch."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

johan said:


> Here's some interesting trivia about it (I had to look it up  http://elitedaily.com/news/world/wolf-wall-streets-drug-choice-10-things-didnt-know-quaaludes/) - note content of scary point 6) though: " ... friend down south won’t move an inch."



Scary part is... those who use it will nowadays chase it with a Viagra to compensate - and then walk around showing it to everyone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (14/1/15)

Anyone have stock?

*messing*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## John (14/1/15)

http://www.drugaware.co.za/mandrax.html

NASTY stuff


----------

